# Have you received your 2015 PRB yet?



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you started receiving your CPP in 2013 or earlier and if you had earnings and contributions in 2014, you should be eligible for a post-retirement benefit (PRB) effective January 2015. Even if you started your CPP in 2014, you may be eligible for a PRB effective January 2015, depending on the amount of your 2014 earnings.

As mentioned, the PRB would be effective January 2015, but according to Service Canada you should expect to receive your first PRB payment for 2014 earnings until somewhere around April to June 2015, with a retroactive adjustment back to January.

I haven't received my PRB yet, and I thought it might be because I didn't file my tax return until the last minute. I had a client yesterday who filed his tax return early though, and he hasn't received his PRB yet either.

Has anybody received their PRB for this year yet?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Had no clue what PRB was. 

But found this on-line: http://www.everythingzoomer.com/the-mysterious-post-retirement-benefit/#.Vd5l6JdvAY5


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

You have my sympathy Dogger1953. As does anyone who has to continue to work while receiving CPP payments.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

OldPro said:


> You have my sympathy Dogger1953. As does anyone who has to continue to work while receiving CPP payments.


Thanks for the sympathy, but it's not so bad. And the good news is that my PRB has finally been approved, with the retroactive payment scheduled for the end of Sept. A little later than Service Canada's website implies, but a larger retro cheque as a result!


----------

